# Papal documents



## Dieter Schneider (Jun 16, 2007)

I am trying to find the following two documents (in their entirety – does not have to be English) on the Internet - can anyone help?

1. 'Unigenitus' (Clement VI, 27.1.1343)
2. The Consilium Emendenda (Paul III)

Thank you. Dieter


----------



## DTK (Jun 16, 2007)

Dieter Schneider said:


> I am trying to find the following two documents (in their entirety – does not have to be English) on the Internet - can anyone help?
> 
> 1. 'Unigenitus' (Clement VI, 27.1.1343)
> 2. The Consilium Emendenda (Paul III)
> ...


For the document _Unigenitus_, did you mean Clement XI rather than VI? If so, then here it is, http://www.papalencyclicals.net/Clem11/c11unige.htm 

DTK


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Jun 16, 2007)

DTK said:


> For the document _Unigenitus_, did you mean Clement XI rather than VI? If so, then here it is, http://www.papalencyclicals.net/Clem11/c11unige.htm
> 
> DTK


Sorry! I am after the bull 'Unigenitus' (Clement VI, 27.1.1343). 
I am also trying to find 'Salvator Noster' (Sixtus IV, 3.8.1476)
I am preparing material on 'Indulgences' (background to Indulgence controversy – Martin Luther, and all that). Thanks for trying, though.


----------



## DTK (Jun 16, 2007)

Dieter Schneider said:


> Sorry! I am after the bull 'Unigenitus' (Clement VI, 27.1.1343).
> I am also trying to find 'Salvator Noster' (Sixtus IV, 3.8.1476)
> I am preparing material on 'Indulgences' (background to Indulgence controversy – Martin Luther, and all that). Thanks for trying, though.


Then I can tell you from experience, any papal bull dated prior to the Reformation is very difficult to find in complete form. I know because I spent 6 1/2 years researching this. Your best bet is a good theological library, and it may require access to their "special collections" items. If you're in England, Cambridge or Oxford may have copies. I would recommend Migne's Latin Fathers, but these 221 vols only run up to the year 1217 with Innocent III. Any Latin document between the time of Innocent III and the reformation is not easy to obtain.

DTK


----------

